# I'm worried..is this mange? (pics included)



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

I had noticed a bald spot beginning to form on belle, but when discussed it to mom she said it may just be dry skin. So I started to bathe her with special shampoo that helps with dry skin, but I just noticed it was beginning to get bigger. I took her to the vet for an exam for her hind leg (where we found out that she has luxating patella) and I pointed out the bald spots (now one on her front leg and one on her hind leg) and the vet never said anything about it.

Well now after bathing her, I'm really quite concerned. I really do hope this is just because of the matted fur since we are getting her groomed soon. I know that this is not due to any of the play dates since I checked her over thoroughly each and every one before we came home.

Please tell me what do you think this is?




























There are a few more than that one on her right hind leg by her hip. And another on her other front leg, but these are the ones that are a lot more clearer and more noticeable. I'm really very concerned!! :crying:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the pics.
What do you mean,the vet didn't say anything?
They can test it if you are concerned.
I would call the vet and ask again.
Hopefully you will get some answer this time.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

spoofan said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics.
> What do you mean,the vet didn't say anything?
> They can test it if you are concerned.
> I would call the vet and ask again.
> Hopefully you will get some answer this time.


I'm meaning, I showed her the bald spots and she didn't even do a thorough check to them. She just glanced at them and then proceeded to check the patella. :weep:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's not right!!! I would be concerned about a vet who showed no concern nor offered any diagnosis or advice for those spots. Could it possibly be ring worm?_


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

If you are concerned about it being mange the vet can do a quick skin scrape and test it right then. Its better to catch mange early rather then later but treatment is easy and usually successful. 

Although, it sounds like your vet wasnt concerned about it being mange if they didnt test the spots. Who's to say they where right not checking the balding spots though. If you really feel they should check the area's, call the vet and say you would like a quick skin scrape done to rule it out.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Ugh I called the closest vet here and they actually do charge to just simply look at the bald spot!! 

I'm completely broke and my mom's in her wicked witch mode and won't help!! :mad2:

Until I can figure something out I'm keeping a close watch on it. No play dates until I get this figured out. Crossing my fingers that I'm just paranoid and that it's nothing bad!! :crying::crying:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

MakeShift Heart said:


> I'm meaning, I showed her the bald spots and she didn't even do a thorough check to them. She just glanced at them and then proceeded to check the patella. :weep:


she didn't even answer you question? i'd get another vet maybet


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Is it really itchy? Does have crusty ears like the tips of her ears is there a crust on them. Sounds weird, but Tynk had mange when I got her GROSS! But, she did and she got REALLY itchy like to the point that she could not even pee without stopping to itch and she was not even to the point of loosing hair or anything. The vet told me that the crusty ear leather at the tips expecially are one tall tale sign of mange. I can not see the pics very well, so I can not see it, but definetly take her as soon as you can, if it is sarcoptic mange then the treatment is I think it was 3 shots, a staroid for the itching and 2 shots 2 weeks apart of an antiparcitical or something like that, and it is fairly inexpensive here anyways. Good luck!!!! I hope I helped :driver:


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

i showed it to mom, she said it just looks like bug bites to her. No crust anywhere on her ears, she does itch a lot but bug bites are itchy. :/


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Okay..you guys are going to laugh..and i'm almost too embarassed to tell this..

Soooo, I checked back again..and by doing a more thorough look i was noticing something. If you take a real good closer look you will see the red bits are not on her skin, but only in those little matted bits of her hair (don't worry she did just get a grooming appt ).

So then I was like..did she just have an injury and it healed, and blood dried in her hair? Then I got to thinking..wait a minute if she ever got hurt..I would have noticed her bleeding. Especially hurt enough where she bled and it dried in her hair..it would have been in more than just one little area..

Well..then it clicked..I have red bedding (Sheets, blankets, all) and belle, sleeps UNDER the blankets. So yea it's lint caught in her hair!! ound:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont know poodle to have mange, not that its not possible. I would more put it down to either hot spots or insect bites. Occassionally they can get allergies due to whats in the garden or whats on other dogs, sometimes through the insect that bites them.

Its best never to let the poodle matt either. Too much dirt and other foreign bodies get trapped in the coat.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and if you are worried that its mange get some demodex. Clears it pretty quick


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhhhhhh, my goodness!! :rofl: 

Well, you must be relieved but I'm still wondering about those bald spots?_


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Ohhhhhhh, my goodness!! :rofl:
> 
> Well, you must be relieved but I'm still wondering about those bald spots?_


I think the bald spots are from her being matted..hair being pulled together and such. Which is why im SO glad that she's got a hair appt ASAP!! I think it'll probably be next week? 2 weeks? Not real sure I heard mom make the appt!! LOL!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

P4P Is right, mange starts on the face and extremities first. Around the eyes, ears, mouth and feet. Your puppy does not have mange  My little White Toy Poodle had a bald spot like that and it was from being dirty. Question: does she have fleas at all? It could be an allergy as well.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> P4P Is right, mange starts on the face and extremities first. Around the eyes, ears, mouth and feet. Your puppy does not have mange  My little White Toy Poodle had a bald spot like that and it was from being dirty. Question: does she have fleas at all? It could be an allergy as well.


Nope no fleas. just her mommy being a moron and forgetting that she has a red bed. ound:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL! I am so relieved she does not have it LOL!!! I saw the matt, but thought you would assume that first lol, so I didn't say anything. Hair appts are gooooood lol!


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL!!! This sounds like something I would do!!!


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

i really dont think you have solved the problem in your original post, i mean yes you can see a bit of red in the matted hair, but she is very think in places not consitant with matting, and u mentioned that she scratches a lot. I good groomer might be able to help you get the issue sorted, if not i would be back at the vet asap and asking for a skin scraping and for the vet to check the dogs skin out under blue light and i would also want some hair plucked and cultured if it were my dog, it is not normal and i think you got a little more going on there than red sheets


----------

